# I C.L. Tradinet: LA TRACCIA



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Cambio le regole in corsa tanto comando io.

E' già da parecchio che mi girava per la testa questa cosa.

Il Primo Concorso Letterario di Tradinet.

Ma bisogna fare le cose con ordine e quindi bisogna imporre e dettare delle regole e una traccia da seguire.

La traccia, o il titolo: Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net.......

Regole:

ll protagonista NON deve essere iscritto al forum.

Il protagonista NON è un traditore.

Il protagonista NON è un tradito.

Non ci deve essere sesso.

Il protagonista deve pronunciare la frase: Quel Bastardo dell'Admin.

I racconti devono avere una lunghezza minima di 300 parole.

In questo thread vige il nazismo e io ho i baffetti. Al minimo accenno di OT cancello senza avvertimento.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net lessi l’articoloe stavamo sul bus e tu ti facevi le trecce..ricordi?
Non ricordava. 
No, mi spiace.
Vabbe’, comunque quel giorno ho preso la decisione.
Che decisione?
Mi sono iscritta.
Ah, e?
E nulla..sempre quell giorno inziai subito a parlare con queltipo, quello di cui ti avevo anche gia parlato quel giorno dell articolo mache tu non ricordi.
No, invece mi ricordo che parlavi di lui, questo si. 
(Perche lei non mi ascoltava mica se parlavo di qualsivogliaargomento, no, lei drizzava le orecchie solo se sentiva parlare di maschi)
Si, beh. Non ti ho detto la verita’. Io sono mesi che timento. Ho una doppia vita.
In che senso?
Eh. Lui, bamboleiro78 …ecco abbiamo inziato a parlare cosi,del piu del meno. Io non sapevo cosa dire agli altri perche insomma, di corname ne intendo poco. E credo lui l’abbia intuinto e allora mi ha scritto un MP.
Con scritto?
Boh, cose traqnuille, come stai, che fai, di dove sei, checi fai qui…cose cosi…oh ma poi che e’ sto tono accusatorio? Fai una cannapiuttosto.
Eh tu non darmi ordini. E poi senti, mi dici che hai unadoppia vita…mi fai agitare, no?
Si vabbe, comunque, insomma….tu lo sai che da quando io eGennariello ci siamo lasciati, io non mi sento ancora pronta per…no?
Eh si…ti credo….ma allora che vita doppia hai? De che stamoa parla?
Senti, tu mi innervosisci cosi, inoltre sta canna perchecazzo la giri sempre a cartoccio. Te l ho insegnato a farlo a bandiera, perchemi devo fumare un papiro intero? 
Ma sono agitata, non riuscirei lo stesso. Per favore vaiavanti .
Insomma, abbiamo chiaccherato per mesi,poi abbiamo deciso di fare una cosa, anche perche Quel Bastardo di Admin credomi spiasse di soppiatto. Non so…investighero’.
Praticamente abbiamo deciso di scriverci in una chat, inveceche sul forum. In modo da poter fare botta e risposta solo io e lui senza lelunghe attese del forum.
Pero' solo la sera. 
Ma ti sei impazzaita? Ma che stai dicendo?
Aspetta…noi ci scriviamo la sera facendo finta di essereinsieme fisicamente, dalla mattina…fino alla sera.
Inziava lui magari con: oh buongiono vai a fare il caffe?
E io proseguivo, si aspetta che faccio la pippi prima, 
E poi lui, hai fatto in bagno? 
Tutto cosi….usciamo, andiamo al parco, in piscina a cenafuori, ma siamo amici. 
Tu sei pazza. Io sono preoccupata
Tu devi stare scialla, perche io ho due vite, una realedella merda al momento e una fittizia in cui non faccio nulla di male ,immagino di passare la giornata con qualcuno con cui parlo bene. Al momento nonsono pronta a vedere nessuno. Non voglio conoscere nessuno.
Cosi mi sembra di riabituarmi a fare le cose piu banali conun altra persona. Anche se non e’ vero. 
Prima mi dava fastidio anche solo il suono del telefonosquillare. Adesso va meglio. Andra meglio.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net lessi l’articoloe stavamo sul bus e tu ti facevi le trecce..ricordi?
> Non ricordava.
> No, mi spiace.
> Vabbe’, comunque quel giorno ho preso la decisione.
> ...


Carino Miss. Prova a lavoricchiarci un po' sopra così da non infrangere la regola del protagonista che non deve essere iscritta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]aspetto.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]tuttoil giorno passano sopra di me e non mi resta che aspettare e sentirequesti passi diversi, leggeri e poi assurdamente pesanti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]c'èchi passa come lo zampettio di un uccellino da poco snidato e chi sibutta su di me come una valanga di neve fradicia d'inizioprimavera.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]soche la pazienza è la virtù dei forti e che se so attendereabbastanza verrò ricompensata: cresceranno i miei estimatori e cosìpotrò avere nuovi inattesi contatti e intrecciare scambi e ricambiemozionanti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]mipiace sentirmi abbracciare in continuazione, mi piace sentire lavicinanza di tutti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]diqualcuno in particolare.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]sentirecome se qualcuno mi abbracciasse da dietro e non riuscisse astaccarsi da me, dicendomi le parole nell'orecchio: e in verità piùd'uno ci è passato, e ho sentito aleggiare la sua presenza a lungo,anche quando non era più a stretto contatto con me, come il profumodi una brezza marina avvertito da dietro la curva che ti scoprirà ladistesa d'acqua salata.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]cisono dei giorni in cui la solitudine mi attanaglia, e io non riesco ascrollarmi di dosso la malinconica e grigia ombra del vuoto che micirconda. perchè?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]momentiin cui sento allontanare da me ogni respiro e l'unica idea cheassorbe poco per volta la mia mente è quella di una festa continuache si svolge altrove.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]altri,altre, movenze e suoni che si intrecciano in un punto che non possoraggiungere, che non si lascia accedere.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]èallora che cominciano i cattivi pensieri: all'inizio appenaaccennati, di un perlaceo crepuscolare, poi sempre più[/FONT]bui e cosparsi dal gelo notturno.
Li sento aggirare negli spazi semprepiù vuoti, abbandonati.
Crescono e diventano i miei solicompagni: intrecciano balletti come prima le risate e i movimenti dichi stava da me, finchè fra loro si fa strada quello che diventeràl'unico e il solo
il pensiero di colui che solo puòdecidere del mio destino


quel bastardo dell'admin sidimenticherà di me?
quel bastardo dell'admin mi chiuderà?


aspetto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aspetto.
> tuttoil giorno passano sopra di me e non mi resta che aspettare e sentirequesti passi diversi, leggeri e poi assurdamente pesanti.
> c'èchi passa come lo zampettio di un uccellino da poco snidato e chi sibutta su di me come una valanga di neve fradicia d'inizioprimavera.
> soche la pazienza è la virtù dei forti e che se so attendereabbastanza verrò ricompensata: cresceranno i miei estimatori e cosìpotrò avere nuovi inattesi contatti e intrecciare scambi e ricambiemozionanti.
> ...


bello chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bello chiara



considera che l'ultima parte è stata modificata perché era  andata persa
era più lunga e più bella, ma per colpa di quella merda di jb non riesco più a recuperarla nella mia testa

che vuoi fare, mi si è chiusa la vena


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che l'ultima parte è stata modificata perché era  andata persa
> era più lunga e più bella, ma per colpa di quella merda di jb non riesco più a recuperarla nella mia testa
> 
> che vuoi fare, mi si è chiusa la vena


e' cmq molto profondo, bello, chiaro e conciso pero', adesso mi odierai, pensavo stessi parlando in un tappeto all inizio  tipo le prime righe
anzi, il tappeto del bar del club dei terra terra nello specifico 
alla fine mica e' un iscritto lui


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

sinceramente, ero curioso di leggere dove volesse arrivare / raccontare ... 
L'ho trovata originale iniziare una storia ... a strappi di frasi ... 
Peccato. Forse si ha proiettato più di quello che in realtà fosse ... 
Ah, intendo JB ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' cmq molto profondo, bello, chiaro e conciso pero', adesso mi odierai, pensavo stessi parlando in un tappeto all inizio  tipo le prime righe
> anzi, il tappeto del bar del club dei terra terra nello specifico
> alla fine mica e' un iscritto lui


il protagonista è il thread!!!

RISPETTA TUTTE LE REGOLE, PERDIO!!!

*BACIATEMI IL CULO *


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera che l'ultima parte è stata modificata perché era andata persa
> era più lunga e più bella, *ma per colpa di quella merda di jb *non riesco più a recuperarla nella mia testa
> 
> che vuoi fare, mi si è chiusa la vena


Non ho chiuso io il thread. Non ho insultato nessuno e sono stato aderentissimo alle regole, almeno a quelle iniziali. Non credo tu mi possa insultare. Cioè puoi farlo, è un paese libero, per carità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho chiuso io il thread. Non ho insultato nessuno e sono stato aderentissimo alle regole, almeno a quelle iniziali. Non credo tu mi possa insultare. Cioè puoi farlo, è un paese libero, per carità.



semplicemente non hai rispettato le regole


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> semplicemente non hai rispettato le regole


Affatto. Le regole sono state cambiate ore dopo. E mi è stato cancellato il post. Ma quello non è importante. E' che non vedo perchè mai avrei causato io la chiusura del thread.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. Le regole sono state cambiate ore dopo. E mi è stato cancellato il post. Ma quello non è importante. E' che non vedo perchè mai avrei causato io la chiusura del thread.



quando l'ho letto io erano già così, le regole
comunque non importa, hai ragione.
non mi interessano i flame con te


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quando l'ho letto io erano già così, le regole
> comunque non importa, hai ragione.
> non mi interessano i flame con te


E allora calmati, che se non sei in grado di muovermi appunti non è che devi dire qualcosa per forza.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il protagonista è il thread!!!
> 
> RISPETTA TUTTE LE REGOLE, PERDIO!!!
> 
> *BACIATEMI IL CULO *


Per la cronaca, un thread non è semplicemente iscritto al forum, appartiene proprio al forum. Di fatto. Cioè, non è che semplicemente non rispetta le regole, una la infrange con una cannonata.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ribadisco un concetto che ho ben espresso nel primo post del thread. qui dentro me la suono e me la canto da solo. Ovviamente non per quello che riguarda i racconti (infatti quello di Missy, che a me è piaciuto, è ancor al suo posto ) ma su tutto il resto può arrivare la mannaia del Kapò senza avvertimento e spiegazioni.

Se volete discutere di regole,etc etc......magari fatelo in Scaciotta. o dove pare a voi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, un thread non è semplicemente iscritto al forum, appartiene proprio al forum. Di fatto. Cioè, non è che semplicemente non rispetta le regole, una la infrange con una cannonata.


shhhhh, basta dai, andiamo a farci le coccole ricoperti di cellofan nel lettone ...


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

non è per difendere, perché non c'entra ... 
Ma dopo la seconda frase, era chiaro che il racconto proseguiva
e per quello che ho letto, ci stava ... certo, un po' "irreführend" (portò in equivoco),
la prima frase, ma la seconda era chiara ... mah ... forse non ho colto il problema ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> shhhhh, basta dai, andiamo a farci le coccole ricoperti di cellofan nel lettone ...


Cellophan?!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cellophan?!


si certo senno mi veien il rush cutaneo, tu invece diventeresti tutto rosso


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

Erano anni che lei era l'altra, l'amante, quella da tenere nascosta.
Anni che all'inizio erano stati di complicità, urgenza del cercarsi, piacere del proibito.
Anni di incontri in parcheggi di periferia al mattino, prima di andare in ufficio.
Anni di trepida attesa a casa sua, per le serate rubate al calcetto o alle cene con i colleghi.
Ma anni che passavano, e lei era sempre sola. 
La coperta di raso del letto era un po' più consumata, la sua pelle aveva perso elasticità, i suoi occhi avevano perso brillantezza.
E lei cominciava a perdere il coraggio di chiedere, nel terrore che lui si spazientisse, come era successo quella volta.
Eppure all'inizio non erano mancate le promesse per una vera vita assieme: sì, effettivamente lui aveva i suoi casini,
prima i figli troppo piccoli, poi il figlio che aveva problemi a scuola, poi la madre che si era ammalata, poi i problemi con il lavoro...
Lei capiva. Lei lo amava e capiva come dovesse sentirsi schiacciato tra tutte quelle beghe, la moglie che non amava più e dall'altra parte il desiderio di una nuova vita con lei.
Perchè lui era un uomo buono, di sani principi: non sarebbe mai arrivato al tradimento se non fosse stato così forte il loro sentimento, così ineluttabile il destino che li univa.
Però lei non poteva fare a meno di sentirsi sola. A volte si sentiva così sola che si andava a rileggere tutte le mail che si erano scambiati in quegli anni, usando un'unica casella di posta con un account che aveva creato lui, mischiando le lettere dei loro nomi. Perchè lui era anche romantico, pieno di attenzioni.
Dopo aver riletto qualche mail, lei si era messa a navigare cercando qualcuno con cui parlare di come si sentisse, di quanto fosse dura aspettare un uomo così a lungo. 
Trovò un sito, tradimento.net, e cominciò a leggere. Non era male, ma per leggere tutto doveva iscriversi: compilò il form ed inviò i dati. Bene, pensò, adesso posso vedere anche le sezioni private. Ma una scritta rossa comparve in alto: spiacenti, siamo costretti a rifiutare la sua richiesta.
Non capiva. Provò di nuovo l'iscrizione ma era tutto bloccato. Forse aveva sbagliato qualcosa, si lesse il regolamento: nulla. Pensò allora di contattare l'assistenza tecnica e fu solo allora che, sotto i suoi occhi, vide stampato il nome di lui. 
Era proprio lui, quel bastardo dell'admin.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Caruccio Sbri, bella l'idea, ma................bello


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Caruccio Sbri, bella l'idea, ma................



tacci tua..Tubastro sei incontentabile..


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è per difendere, perché non c'entra ...
> Ma dopo la seconda frase, era chiaro che il racconto proseguiva
> ...



E tu chi saresti? Cosa vai cianciando?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> E tu chi saresti? Cosa vai cianciando?


Sienne ? Mi preoccupi


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Erano anni che lei era l'altra, l'amante, quella da tenere nascosta.
> Anni che all'inizio erano stati di complicità, urgenza del cercarsi, piacere del proibito.
> Anni di incontri in parcheggi di periferia al mattino, prima di andare in ufficio.
> Anni di trepida attesa a casa sua, per le serate rubate al calcetto o alle cene con i colleghi.
> ...


Caruccio ma l'Admin che si firma nome e cognome e la tizia che tenta l'iscrizione tale et quale (sempre con nome e cognome) è troppo improbabile.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tacci tua..Tubastro sei incontentabile..


No no......bello senza ma  Ho corretto.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2014)

autocensura : post non idoneo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caruccio ma l'Admin che si firma nome e cognome e la tizia che tenta l'iscrizione tale et quale (sempre con nome e cognome) è troppo improbabile.



Patatone, lui ha riconosciuto la mail


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Patatone, lui ha riconosciuto la mail


Mmm.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Il mio direttore vuole il pezzo entro le 5, deve andare in stampa dice.
 Porca puttana, non si rende conto che sono le 3.00 e mi ha chiesto di fare un articolo che andasse a tappare un buco. Cosa mi invento io alle 3.00 del pomeriggio?
Fosse morto qualcuno di importante avremmo avuto la pagine dei necrologi piena e io sarei libera di andare a casa. Sono 13 giorni che non faccio un riposo, arrivo in redazione alle 7 e lo sento che comincia a urlare di fare questo e quello, di telefonare a tizio e a caio, di andare sul posto dell’incidente e chiedere alla vittima come sta, se è in coma ancora meglio. Lo scoop, lui vuole lo scoop, ma come cazzo faccio a chiedere a un comatoso come sta? Ho un direttore imbecille, ma per lui questo è il lavoro. Per 600€ al mese. Fortuna che a casa non ho un cane che mi aspetta, ma quasi quasi un cane me lo vado a prendere. Ringrazio Dio di non aver deciso di andare a lavorare nella giudiziaria, sarebbe significato finire di vivere. Spesso letteralmente.
Allora mi devo inventare un pezzo e decido di cominciare a navigare senza una meta nel mare infinito del web.
Clicco, Google, cerca: 

  1) Incidente oggi, no basta incidenti. 

2) Belen, no ti prego. Ho sempre detto che avrei parlato di tutto, meno che di gossip e spettacolo.


       Driiiin
Oh no! Laura! Mi ero scordata che ci saremmo sentite per vederci dopo il lavoro. Avevamo appuntamento in piazza, lei lavora in centro e ora le devo dire che alle 4 non ci sono per questo improrogabile impegno dell’articolo tappabuchi dei miei stivali. 
“Federica, allora ci vediamo, ho bisogno di parlarti!”

“Ehm, Laura…lo stronzo ha deciso che devo mandare in stampa un articolo entro le 5…sono costernata!”

“Ma che cazzo, perché deve sempre fare così?? E io che sto di merda…gli uomini sono tutti stronzi”

“Dai, rimandiamo solo di un’oretta e corro, ci vediamo alle 5.20 ai paletti in piazza!”

Poverina Laura, appena mollata dal fidanzato storico che ha perso la testa per una collega, devo muovermi.

4)Piazza, che so magari mi invento un pezzo sulle Piazze d’Italia, sulla funzione che avevano anni fa. Sì, quasi come il tema della maturità che tutti avevano scelto! Tranne me. A me piaceva il tema che parlava dei moderni mezzi di comunicazione. 
5)Tradimento, sì ma il tradimento è argomento trito e ritrito…e poi di che tradimenti parlo?

  Piazza, tradimento, moderni mezzi di comunicazione. La piazza nell’antichità fino ai giorni nostri…muoviti Fede che è tardi, inventa qualcosa e vattene subito!
Forum, la piazza era il Foro! 
Google, cerca: forum, tradimento.
Trovato, facciamoci bastare il primo risultato Tradimento.net, un nome un programma. Chissà se è un sito dove si rimorchia o dove ci si racconta. Simpatici certi luoghi virtuali.
Entro e leggo, storie varie, di traditi e traditori, vabbè io sono stata amante forse è meglio che non mi iscriva. Vero è che sono 2 anni che non si batte chiodo, potrei anche trovare da fare…quasi quasi… 
Ma guarda questo che cazzo scrive, oddio muoio!
No vabbè, questo c’ha avuto troppe sfighe, poveretto. Dopo ne racconto un po’ a Laura e magari riesco a farla ridere.

Le 4.20, ok…stavolta mi ammazza, me lo sento. Sarebbe un scoop però!
Giornalista uccisa dal suo direttore perché non consegna l’articolo in tempo.
  Vaffanculo anche a Tradimento.net e a quel bastardo dell’Admin, se l’è studiato bene. Quasi quasi gli scrivo una mail e gli chiedo se è disponibile a fare un’intervista, così mi racconta un po’ di storie, perché ci si iscrive su un forum del genere, cosa spinge le persone a confessarsi e a condividere quello che non si racconterebbe forse nemmeno alle persone più care. 
Quello che ne esce poi lo vendo, al signor direttore non passo nulla che mi interessi davvero, provo a chiamare il mio amico medico al Pronto Soccorso, magari c’è stato qualche incidente e sto schifo di articolo me lo levo dalle palle.

Driiiiin! E mò chi è? Devo chiamare Paolo!!

“Fede! Non sai che è successo!!”

“Marco, sono incasinata, muoviti e dimmi che cazzo è successo stavolta a guai a te se è una stronzata!”

  Marco, il mio collega dai tempi del laboratorio, lui ha preso altre strade alla fine, ma quando sente qualcosa che può interessarmi mi chiama sempre. Di solito sono stronzate.

  “Faccio velocissimo, ero al ristorante con quella grandissima gnocca della Claudia, di fianco a noi era seduto l’Onorevole Bardini, era con una che avrà avuto l’età della figlia se non meno.”

“E quindi? Sai che notizia, ormai tutti hanno la ragazzina che si fottono alle spalle della moglie e Bardini non è la prima volta che viene beccato”

“Aspetta, stava mangiando quando abbiamo sentito un tonfo. Mi sono voltato ed era con la faccia schiantata nel brodo! Fede, è morto così, mentre si mangiava dei tortellini con la ragazzina!!”

“Marco se mi stai pigliando per il culo…”

“No no, è vero, Bardini è morto!”

  Bardini è morto. 
Bardini è morto!
Edizione straordinaria! L’Onorevole che tutti aspettavano che morisse è morto!
Siano ringraziati i coccodrilli e tutti i necrologi dei prossimi giorni! 

  “Capo, Bardini è morto! Sistemo il coccodrillo, pubblico online e mandiamo in stampa”

“Muoviti Rocchetti,  muoviti! Deve uscire prima di quegli altri!
…
Rocchetti, ma Bardini Bardini???”

“Sì capo!”

  “Alleluja! Brava Rocchetti, appena hai finito vai pure, domani approfondisci”

  “Grazie, a domani”

  Corro in piazza, ho un quarto d’ora di ritardo ma riusciamo a farci l’aperitivo.
A casa mi connetto per leggere un po’ quel forum e se mi iscrivo magari mi devo trovare un nick: la Scoopista!

  Ambiguo? Naaaaaaa!!


----------



## Flavia (3 Ottobre 2014)

complimenti, 
siete tutti molto bravi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che palle !!! Dico sono 5 giorni che sto così, febbre che non scende sotto i 39, tosse secca che non si placa nemmeno se mi faccio fuori una bottiglia intera di sciroppo ... Ma che sfiga !!! non dovrei esser qui a girare per casa con la vestaglia della nonna, i calzerotti ai piedi e la vitalità di un'ameba...dunque oggi avrei dovuto essere ad Istanbul ( sigh) viaggio organizzato da due mesi, la compagnia delle mie due migliori amiche, le due pazze che conosco dall'età delle elementari...ggrrrr, rabbia,staranno in giro per Istanbul a divertirsi un mondo, maledetta influenza!!!  ....... Non ci devo pensare, non ci devo pensare... Priorità : Trovare il modo di passare le due prossime ore prima di preparare un pranzo degno del nome ...tv ? Nahhhhhhhh non se ne parla di mattina mi deprime .... Mmhhh ho finito di leggere il libro ieri sera ...ok intanto controllo la posta via mail, qualche idea mi verrà ( spero). IPad, iPad dove è finito  l'ipad ? Dunque, si di sotto nello studio. Allora posta in arrivo: la fattura del gas  ( poi la controllo), offerta di agenzia di viaggi ( io dovrei essere in viaggio !!!), offerta dall'editore dove acquisto di solito i libri. Ok, controlliamo le novità che possono esserci : *" the normal bar " Noia, passione, fuga dalla routine. Nel mondo si tradisce..*però questi americani sempre ad approfondire! potrebbe essere interessante, in fondo, un bel paio di corna le ho indossate pure io in passato. Boh, ci penso .... Chissà se sul web trovo qualcosa di interessante sull'argomento ....tradimento... Invio ... Ecco una piattaforma italiana sul tradimento : tradimento.net ... Quasi quasi do un'occhiata. Però un bel portale,diverse discussioni, diverse sezioni ... E se mi iscrivo ? Mmhh si dai tanto oggi è giornata di spallamemto, faccio qualcosa di diverso dal solito. Registrati ok ... Nome del nick, password ok ...e -mail .... invio ... et voila' ... Noooooo !!! reinserire i dati !!!! Ma perché ... Inserisco di nuovo tutto ...invio ... Niente ancora niente ..ma cacchio  ...quel bastardo dell'admin ..fanculo ...riprovo più tardi ..argghhhh


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

Giaceva abbandonato sul prato, nella sua bella veste verde che sapevano aveva una mela tonda bianca stampigliata sulla schiena che sembrava dire "mangiami"; aperto, impostato su risparmio batteria nullo, caldo e scivoloso delle ditate untuose e sudaticce che l'avevano maneggiato.. sembrava la piattaforma di un'astronave, con tutte quelle luci bianche, con quei colori però freddi che ricordavano loro l'intimità; o forse una discoteca, luogo di tentazioni che aumentarono il desiderio di osare... 
Esitarono, il sole mandava raggi di tramonto autunnale, stilettate negli occhi, non solo i loro, ma non era un'allucinazione e quei raggi avrebbero forse impedito che la loro intimità venisse violata.. Pillo desiderava tanto offrire a Pilla un'esperienza indimenticabile di corna intrecciate per la loro prima volta, corna d'amore.
Un gruppo di ragazzi cresciuti e non proprio magri tirava due calci al pallone poco distante, bestemmiando e ridendo, forse quel pavimento fatato apparteneva a uno di loro, ma sembrava non fosse proprio al centro dell'attenzione. 
Si guardarono tendendo le antennine tanto tanto da riuscire a carpire nell'aria un brandello di conversazione tra due ragazze che approfittavano di quei raggi sbiechi per ritrovare un po' di fiato dopo aver corso per cinque volte attorno al parco. Era forse loro? 
"Che bella sgroppata, però sono morta! Dobbiamo farlo più spesso di venire qui...ci si distrae pure, no?" "Appunto! Ma ti ha chiamato poi?" "Ma va', mica me l'aspettavo..." "Come non te l'aspettavi! Non vuoi controllare se magari ti ha mandato un messaggio?" ... Un fremito di terrore le attraversò... se fosse stato dell'ultima generazione? Di quelli che hanno la scheda telefonica incorporata? La ragazza estrasse una piccola piattaforma luminosa dal suo zaino e comunque no, non ci sarebbe stato più tempo: o la vita o la morte, nessuna un'onorevole ritirata! Il loro amore necessariamente doveva essere celebrato lì, ora, subito! Scivolarono sopra la bava, mischiarono i loro umori ai sudori e alla gromma untuosa e sulla scritta a caratteri cubitali QUEL BASTARDO DELL'ADMIN le due belle chioccioline coraggiose concepirono Pillino, certe di essersi regalate un'esperienza che Pillino avrebbe raccontato a Pillina, domani, un giorno, tra la selva delle corna dei nipoti e dei pronipoti, nei secoli dei secoli del parco secolare che era loro.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2014)

... ... ...

_- Ti iscriveresti a tradimento.net?_
- Perché dovrei? Cosa si può fare. Non credo. No, io non voglio. 
- _Si possono fare poi tante cose: il gioco dei colori, delle amicizie ecc. _
_- _Ti ho detto che non voglio. 
_- Sai da quanto tempo non te lo chiedo e che invece lo vorrei? _
- No. Non lo so. Non so da quanto lo desideri.
_- Sono anni. Anni che vorrei che tu t'iscrivessi su tradimento.net ..._
- Anni? Ma io non voglio iscrivermi. 
_- Ecco. Sei riuscito a rovinarmi la serata. Sono molto delusa. _
- Su dai. Non fare così. Ma perché non t’iscrivi tu?
_- Io? Da sola? Lo vorrei fare con te. Ma poi, sai quanti iscritti ci sono?_
- No. 
_- Tanti. Sono tanti gli iscritti. Puoi persino creare una firma personale … _
- Firma personale? Ma io non voglio. E poi, cosa potrei mai scrivere. 
_- Una dedica. Un pensiero. Del tipo, non vengo oggi, verrò domani._
- Ma io non voglio. Né giocare ai colori, né scrivere dediche, né amici ecc. 
_- E dai, non fare il difficile. Sai quanti problemi ci sono al mondo? Tanti ... _
- Ma io ... 
_- Io, io, io ... è l'unica cosa che sai dire. Io, io, io. Sempre e solo io. _
_  Ma ora si tratta di me. Stiamo parlando di me …_
- Guarda, veramente, non voglio. Poi, sarà sicuramente anche complicato. 
_- No, non è complicato. Per nulla. Ho chiesto all'admin. Uno non voleva, 
  veramente, quel bastardo di un admin, ma l’altro è stato molto accomodante ... 
  tutto facile. Basta che la dai … e fa tutto lui. Abbiamo fatto una prova. _
- Non so cosa pensare. Credo, di non volerlo fare. No, non voglio iscrivermi. 
_- Non fare così. Poi si fanno i raduni ... sai ci s’incontra ... è come una famiglia. _
- Ma perché, pure i raduni? Ci s’incontra? ... Ma io questo non lo voglio. 
_- Ma si può sapere cosa vuoi? Questo no, quello no, quest'altro no ... _
_  Sei difficile ... sei veramente difficile. Avresti potuto imparare qualcosa.
_ _Tutto questo, lo faccio per te …
_
… …. ….


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lei se ne stava tranquilla a farsi i fatti suoi, quando sua sorella arrivò trafelata urlando il suo nome
“che cazzo ti strilli?” chiese lei irritata, il tono di voce di sua sorella raggiungeva le stelle
“mi devi dare una mano” disse allora la cugina
“ma io non devo proprio niente” rispose lei tornando a fare il cruciverba
“no dai, per favore, te sei brava”  la stava implorando e mossa a compassione decise di ascoltarla
“io sono brava a fare tutto, che devo fare?” chiese alzandosi e seguendo la sorella che le camminava davanti tutta contenta, chiedendosi se veramente dividessero lo stesso pacchetto genetico
“allora, ora ti spiego… io sono iscritta ad un forum, si chiama tradimento.net…” 
“sì, quello dei cornuti” la interruppe ridendo “ma ancora ci scrivi?” 
La sorella la guardò malissimo “sei proprio una stronza”
“e io non ti aiuto” disse lei malignamente con un sorrisetto perfido, anche se sotto sotto ebbe paura dello sguardo della sorella “dai, su, finisci”
“va bene, insomma, hanno indetto un concorso letterario, bisogna scrivere un racconto, guarda, questo è quello che ha scritto quella merda dell’admin”
Mentre parlavano erano arrivate al pc e la sorella le mostrò il post incriminato

“Cambio le regole in corsa tanto comando io.
E' già da parecchio che mi girava per la testa questa cosa.
Il Primo Concorso Letterario di Tradinet.
Ma bisogna fare le cose con ordine e quindi bisogna imporre e dettare delle regole e una traccia da seguire.
La traccia, o il titolo: Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net.......
Regole:
ll protagonista NON deve essere iscritto al forum.
Il protagonista NON è un traditore.
Il protagonista NON è un tradito.
Non ci deve essere sesso.
Il protagonista deve pronunciare la frase: Quel Bastardo dell'Admin.
I racconti devono avere una lunghezza minima di 300 parole.
In questo thread vige il nazismo e io ho i baffetti. Al minimo accenno di OT cancello senza avvertimento.”

Lei rise “quel bastardo dell’admin, non quella merda dell’admin” le disse ridendo “e cosa si vince?” chiese poi iniziando a pensare ad un racconto idiota da appioppare alla sorella
“ma che vuoi vincere? Niente” rispose lei stupita
“Niente? Ma io torno a fare il cruciverba cazzo, sono in ferie” disse alzandosi e tornando in camera sua
“se non mi aiuti dico a tutti quella cosa” la minacciò la sorella, lei si bloccò, tornò indietro e la fronteggiò
“Non lo farai”
“invece sì”
“invece no”
“mamma…”
“va bene, va bene” capitolò meditando di commettere un omicidio “fammi vedere che possiamo tirare, comunque il bastardo non è l’admin, ma te” <e anche un po’ l’adimn, anzi, parecchio> pensò sedendosi davanti al pc e iniziando a scrivere


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

Il rumore della ventola sul soffitto è il solo suono che riempie l’aria di questa domenica d’estate. 
A volte è proprio quando sto scivolando tra le braccia di Morfeo che mi vieni in mente e mi tieni lontana da lui. Ultimamente mi succede spesso. E’ come se ogni giorno cercassi di farti strada nell’oceano di pensieri e sentimenti che affollano la mia anima, ma è solo nel momento in cui le acque si chetano che riesco a sentire la tua voce. A distinguerla chiaramente. Mi sembra quasi di vederti, a galla in questo mare infinito che giace nelle profondità di ogni essere umano. Vorrei tanti tenderti una mano. Afferrarti. Farti di nuovo salire a bordo con me. Ma non è possibile. E non posso fare altro che stare lì a guardarti. Come un cane che si accontenta degli avanzi.
Ti ricordi com’era cominciata? Io sì. Non capisco proprio come mai, tra tante persone, tu ti fossi accorta proprio di me. Bello non lo sono mai stato e neppure affascinante credo. Ma nel momento in cui i nostri sguardi si sono incrociati per la prima volta, tra i tavoli di quel locale, non si sono più lasciati.
“E tu chi sei?” mi hai chiesto.
“Sono colui che ti inviterà a uscire domani” ti risposi
La risposta ti sorprese, ma alla fine non mi negasti un sorriso. Uno di quelli che non dimenticherò mai. Sono quelle immagini che ti rimangono tatuate nel cervello. Eterne e sempre uguali nel tempo. Come un dipinto o una fotografia.
Da quel primo dialogo ci siamo sempre cercati. E il giorno dopo eravamo seduti sui gradini del Duomo. Una fredda giornata d’autunno.Mangiavamo cioccolato e caldarroste. Ti ricordi quel primo bacio? Mentre la luce del giorno cominciava a scemare. E la città si illuminava dei colori delle insegne al neon. Un bacio al sapore di cioccolato. Bollente come un sacchetto di caldarroste stretto tra le mani. Lungo pochi secondi ma eterno come l’Universo.E’ stato il mio Big Bang. Prima non esisteva nulla. Né lo spazio e né il tempo. L’inizio è stato quel bacio. Le mie labbra che hanno toccato le tue, come il dito di Dio che tocca quello di Adamo sul soffitto della Cappella Sistina. Quel tuo riemergere, in momenti come questo, non è nient’altro che l’eco di quel Big Bang. Eterno anch’esso, come lo stesso Universo. Qualche hanno fa un gruppo di fisici ha detto di averlo intercettato. Persino misurato. Io non sono in grado di misurare l’eco di quel bacio, ma ti posso assicurare che è reale il rumore della ventola sul soffitto, che mi regala un po’ di sollievo dall’afa di questa giornata estiva.
E poi ci fu quel giorno.. Che sul Forum di tradimento.net quel bastardo dell’Admin. decise di inventarsi un raduno di merda. Mi chiesi se volevo accompagnarti. Non sapevo nulla di Forum, di raduni o di tradimenti. Ma all’epoca ti avrei seguita ovunque, portandoti anche sulle spalle se fosse stato necessario.
E’ strano partecipare a un raduno e non avere un nickname.E’ come presentarsi a qualcuno nella realtà e non avere un nome. In un modo o nell’altro sei comunque un “diverso”. Eri felice e io lo ero con te.
Al ritorno guidavo io. Non so se sia stata la stanchezza.O forse il fatto che avevo bevuto un po'. Eri seduta lì di fianco a me. L’immagine di quei fari puntati contro di me è l’ultima che ricordo. Da quel momento non vedo più nulla. Non so da quanto tempo. Forse è solo qualche settimana che sonoqui. O forse sono anni. Non riesco a muovermi. Sento distintamente solo il rumore della ventola . A malapena distinguo qualche voce.Ma non capisco cosa dicono. Non capisco neppure da chi provengano. Magari ci sei anche tu là fuori. Magari sono io che in realtà cerco di tenermi a galla in questo oceano infinito chiamato Vita. Forse sei tu che cerchi di tendermi un braccio per tirarmi fuori o solo per permettermi di respirare. Non lasciarmi andare. Voglio ancora sentire quel sapore di cioccolato sulle tue labbra. Non lasciarmi andare. Ho ancora una disperata voglia di amarti.

Buscopann


----------



## birba (6 Ottobre 2014)

eventualmente se ne può scrivere più di uno?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2014)

De corsa.......cioè.....of course.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> De corsa.......cioè.....of course.


:facepalm:


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net.......*

Era il 23 ottobre. Il giorno in cui è nato Edson Arantes Do Nascimiento, in arte Pelè. E il nuovo utente del nostro forum... si chiamava Pelè, non a caso.
Però sul momento lo capimmo in tre o quattro, tutti ovviamente di sesso maschile. Il suo primo post fu spiazzante. Diceva che non era un traditore e che non era mai stato tradito, per quanto ne sapeva. Però voleva fare una domanda scomoda. Dopo meno di mezzora, aveva ricevuto 62 risposte. Oddio, risposte. Messaggi in coda al suo. Nessuno rispondeva a lui, tutti continuavano a parlare tra loro, a decantare le arti amatorie delle altrui mamme, a parlar male della Lazio. Solo uno disse a Pelè che poteva fare la domanda scomoda.
E allora venne il suo secondo post. Chiedeva: se per caso fosse accaduto, se fosse stato tradito o colpevole di tradimento, essendo gay gli sarebbe stata accordata una risposta? Altri 36 interventi chiarirono... un bel niente, perchè stavolta la discussione si spostò su diritti umani, battute scurrili e epiteti irripetibili su un luogo comune da furbetti del quartierino. 
E fu notte e fu giorno, terzo post. Ringraziava per le risposte, anche se non ce ne erano state.
L'admin a quel punto intervenne, dicendo che voleva spostare la discussione nella sezione segreta.
Il quarto post iniziò con queste parole:
"Quel bastardo dell'Admin mi ha spostato la discussione! Un chiaro segno di non rispetto, che non meritavo! Spero che lo colga qualche infezione sudamericana, di quelle che ti gratti per sei settimane. Voi altri utenti, che non mi avete considerato neanche di striscio, non avete tuttavia detto una sola parola contro di me. mentre QUEL bastardo dell'Admin, che non mi risponde ma sa bene che ce l'ho con lui, mi ha mancato di rispetto. Probabilmente perchè non gli danno abbastanza soldi! Bastardi anche loro. Ma loro chi? Ah, se lo sapessi. Ma in fondo non me ne frega nulla. Scrivo da un cellulare, sono sull'ultimo anello in alto dello stadio Olimpico. Mi butterò di sotto se non riceverò una risposta che mi aiuti."
Per uno strano fenomeno apparvero tre messaggi in contemporanea.
Su ognuno, solo tre parole.
"Salta! Salta! Salta!"


----------



## birba (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> De corsa.......cioè.....of course.


che c'hai fretta?


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Sì ma alla fine che si vince?!


----------



## birba (6 Ottobre 2014)

I due erano svegli da molto prima che suonasse la sveglia, Maria lo guardò alzarsi, lo sentì scendere le scale e far uscire il cane in giardino, si stiracchiò, era solo questione di minuti. Lo sentì risalire ed andare in bagno, gli contava i passi, i gesti, lo sentiva che si stava facendo la barba, sorrise fra di sé e pensò ai consigli che le avevano dato nel forum, aveva organizzato tutto, sarebbe entrata in bagno, gliel’avrebbe detto, lui avrebbe sorriso e le avrebbe detto che l’amava, magari si sarebbero pure sposati 
_<alla faccia di quel bastardo dell’admin che dice il contrario> _
si disse alzandosi e raggiungendo Michele in bagno, lui aveva appena finito di radersi, si sciacquò il viso e lei lo abbracciò da dietro dandogli un bacio sul collo, lei aveva addosso solo slip e una canotta, lui invece aveva già i pantaloni. Si sorrisero allo specchio poi lui prese in mano la boccetta di dopobarba che lei gli aveva comprato il giorno prima 
“Questo non è il mio dopobarba” disse contrariato guardando la boccetta che aveva in mano 
“Beh, ieri sera ti ho preso questo perché…” iniziò lei, ma lui la interruppe
“Voglio il mio” sbottò, lei lo guardò incredula
“Non pensavo che fosse un problema così grande…”
“E come al solito non c’hai capito niente” disse lui irritato sbattendole in mano la boccetta di dopobarba e andando in camera a vestirsi
“Miche, stai forse cercando una scusa per andartene?” chiese lei a sua volta arrabbiata
“Mi stai buttando fuori di casa?” chiese lui di rimando
“Adesso un dopobarba diverso vuol dire che non ti voglio in casa? Trova una scusa migliore, ne sei capace” 
“Dimmelo te cosa vuoi fare”
“No no, dimmelo te, non sono io che faccio le bizze perché voglio un dopobarba che puzza”
“Il mio dopobarba non puzza” disse l’uomo ormai vestito “Ci vediamo al lavoro” le disse dandole una spinta e facendola cadere sul letto. Maria lo sentì uscire di casa e sbattere la porta, rimase a guardarsi intorno cercando di capire cosa diavolo fosse successo, ma un conato la fece correre al bagno a vomitare. Si guardò la pancia piangendo
“Se nasci stronzo come tuo padre di ammazzo di botte”
Michele era arrivato in ufficio con un’ora di anticipo, quello era il dopobarba che usava regolarmente Alessio e visto che lui e Maria erano tanto amici, non ci credeva proprio che fosse solo un caso, si mise a navigare in internet cercando “tradimento” e finì in un forum, si registrò velocemente e scrisse la sua storia, sperando che a quell’ora ci fosse qualcuno che gli desse una risposta.
Maria lo raggiunse in ufficio, c’erano solo loro per fortuna, vide dove stava navigando e lo fronteggiò 
“Quindi le cose stanno così, hai un’altra” gli disse facendolo sobbalzare
“Non provare a dare la colpa a me” sbottò lui “Che da quanti te ne fai non sai neanche che dopobarba uso”
“So perfettamente che dopobarba usi”
“Quindi hai preso quello sbagliato di proposito”
“Sì perché il tuo mi fa vomitare”
“Deve piacere a me il mio dopobarba e non a te”
“E invece deve piacere anche a me”
“E perché mai?”
“Perché sono incinta, idiota”


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ma la giuria da chi è composta?
Su quali parametri si basa la scelta?
C'è anche il televoto?
Chi vince diventa moderatore ad honorem del Forum?
Chi perde viene sacrificato come facevano i Maya col gioco della palla?
Nel caso quest'ultima eventualità sia vera mi posso ritirare?

Grazie

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2014)

Bello!
chi vince vince cosa?
quanto dura questo concorso?
Sai perché per me il tempo stringe sempre 
se non ho scadenza me la prendo con calma 
tra un po' non riesco neppure ad aprire il blog
per la quale ho rotto le scatole ...
pero son già riuscita a scriverci un titolo


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

_“Per qualche oscuro disegno, o forse solo per imperdonabile distrazione, Vincent Vega lasciò l’Uzi in cucina. Era ancora incazzato con quel fottuto Mr. Wolf. Per rilassarsi si versò un JB da una bottiglia che trovò lì sul mobile e si chiuse al cesso con un vecchio numero di spider-man trovato sul tavolo… una supposta di buscopan è quello che ci vuole, pensò. L’eroina da un po’ di tempo gli provocava sempre forti spasmi… lo zippo era scarico, sfregò un minerva sotto il tacco, la fiammetta  illuminò il poster sul muro… una brunetta parzialmente sbriciolata dagli insetti gli sorrideva ammiccante. Si accese una paglia, e si avvicinò perplesso…  la figura si fece più chiara… in quel momento, una farfalla notturna attirata dalla luce sfrigolò e si arrese… nessuna libertà di scelta cara mia, penso Vincent, sei programmata per queste cazzate.  In quel momento la porta si spalancò e una grandinata di piombo rovente gli squarciò il petto. Non ebbe nemmeno il tempo di “
_
Rilesse il brano… cazzo è ancora troppo corto, altro che 300 parole… vabbè sono o no quel bastardo dell’admin, che si fottano tutti… qui i baffetti li porto io! Chi non è d’accordo può accomodarsi fuori da tradimento.net.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Grande Nobody


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grande Nobody


Eh certo... :ar:
Grande Nobody...e non solo è andato contro al punto "non deve essere iscritto" perchè li ha citati tutti, tranne me...nota di demerito... :ar:
Non ha nemmeno rispettato il punto sulle 300 parole... :ar:
L'unica cosa rispettata è: quel bastardo dell'admin... sulla quale comincio a concordare spaventosamente... :ar:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh certo... :ar:
> Grande Nobody...e non solo è andato contro al punto "non deve essere iscritto" perchè li ha citati tutti, tranne me...nota di demerito... :ar:
> Non ha nemmeno rispettato il punto sulle 300 parole... :ar:
> L'unica cosa rispettata è: quel bastardo dell'admin... sulla quale comincio a concordare spaventosamente... :ar:


:amici::amici::amici::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
















































:coglione:


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :amici::amici::amici::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> :coglione:


:ar: 

A me mi devi stare lontano almeno 2 palmi dal culo (cit.)...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :ar:
> 
> A me mi devi stare lontano almeno* 2 palmi *dal culo (cit.)...


Adesso voglio il nome, o i nomi.

Su questo non transigo. Sono cose che mi fanno incazzare di brutto.

Chi è che se l'è cantata ? Avanti ? 

No perché va bene quando si scherza, quando si cazzeggia, ma qui si mette in piazza il privato delle persone.




















Chi ti ha detto che un palmo solo non sarebbe bastato a metterti al sicuro ?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso voglio il nome, o i nomi.
> 
> Su questo non transigo. Sono cose che mi fanno incazzare di brutto.
> 
> ...


il mio puoi anche cancellarlo di racconto visto che io non posso piu, e' immodificabile.
grazie.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso voglio il nome, o i nomi.
> 
> Su questo non transigo. Sono cose che mi fanno incazzare di brutto.
> 
> ...


Sei conosciuto nell'ambiente... non è colpa mia...

:ar:


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh certo... :ar:
> Grande Nobody...e non solo è andato contro al punto "non deve essere iscritto" perchè li ha citati tutti, tranne me...nota di demerito... :ar:
> Non ha nemmeno rispettato il punto sulle 300 parole... :ar:
> L'unica cosa rispettata è: quel bastardo dell'admin... sulla quale comincio a concordare spaventosamente... :ar:


non ho citato nessuno (anzi nobody) dove li leggi?:carneval:  Nicka sarebbe stato troppo difficile da inserire, avrei dovuto far entrare in scena una spogliarellista finlandese  Sei in malafede!!!!


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ho citato nessuno (anzi nobody) dove li leggi?:carneval:  Nicka sarebbe stato troppo difficile da inserire, avrei dovuto far entrare in scena una spogliarellista finlandese  Sei in malafede!!!!


Io ho molta fantasia e tra le righe mi è sembrato di leggere nomi, ma sarà che sei bravo a rievocare immagini... :ar:
Ma con la spogliarellista finlandese associata a me avresti dovuto fare un enorme lavoro di fantasia, ma grande proprio!!! Ti perdono, non sarebbe stato facile...


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho molta fantasia e tra le righe mi è sembrato di leggere nomi, ma sarà che sei bravo a rievocare immagini... :ar:
> Ma con la spogliarellista finlandese associata a me avresti dovuto fare un enorme lavoro di fantasia, ma grande proprio!!! Ti perdono, non sarebbe stato facile...


avrei avuto due opzioni... l'admin che mentre scrive il racconto si sta masturbando su un video della spogliarellista o il poster della brunetta... che però avrebbe dovuto tingersi i capelli


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> avrei avuto due opzioni... l'admin che mentre scrive il racconto si sta masturbando su un video della spogliarellista o il poster della brunetta... che però avrebbe dovuto tingersi i capelli


Vedi che potevi arrivare a 300 parole uso ridere!?
Sfaticato!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi che potevi arrivare a 300 parole uso ridere!?
> Sfaticato!!


sono pigro, vero


----------



## zanna (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> _“Per qualche oscuro disegno, o forse solo per imperdonabile distrazione, Vincent Vega lasciò l’Uzi in cucina. *Era ancora incazzato con quel fottuto Mr. Wolf.* Per rilassarsi si versò un JB da una bottiglia che trovò lì sul mobile e si chiuse al cesso con un vecchio numero di spider-man trovato sul tavolo… una supposta di buscopan è quello che ci vuole, pensò. L’eroina da un po’ di tempo gli provocava sempre forti spasmi… lo zippo era scarico, sfregò un minerva sotto il tacco, la fiammetta  illuminò il poster sul muro… una brunetta parzialmente sbriciolata dagli insetti gli sorrideva ammiccante. Si accese una paglia, e si avvicinò perplesso…  la figura si fece più chiara… in quel momento, una farfalla notturna attirata dalla luce sfrigolò e si arrese… nessuna libertà di scelta cara mia, penso Vincent, sei programmata per queste cazzate.  In quel momento la porta si spalancò e una grandinata di piombo rovente gli squarciò il petto. Non ebbe nemmeno il tempo di “
> _
> Rilesse il brano… cazzo è ancora troppo corto, altro che 300 parole… vabbè sono o no quel bastardo dell’admin, che si fottano tutti… qui i baffetti li porto io! Chi non è d’accordo può accomodarsi fuori da tradimento.net.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Da quando aveva cambiato lavoro passava davanti al suo ufficio tutte le mattine, ma per qualche scherzo del destino non lo vedeva mai, le poche volte che lo aveva incrociato erano sempre di corsa e sempre insieme a qualcun altro, i loro occhi si parlavano ma i loro corpi dovevano restare distanti. E questo la infastidiva. Non le sembrava giusto. Fino a quella mattina, che lo trovò sul marciapiede a fumare, si fermò accanto a lui salutandolo, un bacio sulla guancia, la mano di lui che le prendeva la nuca, un bacio sulle labbra, un bacio sulla guancia. Erano in silenzio e i loro occhi continuavano a parlarsi
“Ma te pranzi qui?” chiese lui
“Sì”
“E allora qualche volta pranziamo insieme no?” propose con finta nochalance
“Certo, mi farebbe piacere”
“Allora scrivimi, quando puoi, se posso anche io… passi da qui…” 
“E da quando fumi?” gli chiese sorridendo cambiando dicorso
“Effettivamente da poco, potevo anche non iniziare” rispose lui con lo stesso tono
“Effettivamente… il fumo puzza” 
“Allora vorrà dire che quando ci vedremo, mi laverò i denti”
Lei stava per dire qualcosa, quando le squillò il telefono, lo guardò senza rispondere
“Devo andare, ci vediamo” gli disse dolcemente
Lui annuì, le prese solo di nuovo la nuca e la baciò ancora, un bacio breve, ma dolce e carico di promesse.
Lei aveva lasciato che passasse qualche settimana prima di contattarlo, gli impegni erano tanti e poi non voleva buttarsi su di lui, voleva sentirsi pronta, sapeva bene quello che succedeva quando restavano da soli in un ufficio.

Erano passate le 14.00, era in giro in centro e camminava con espressione sognante, aveva ancora in mente quelle mani, e quella bocca… 
“sei proprio una cretina” si disse piano, ma era contenta, era stata bene. Con lui stava sempre bene. 
Quando lo stomaco brontolò si ricordò che non aveva pranzato, entrò in un bar, c’erano panini e pranzi veloci, ma anche se aveva fame aveva lo stomaco chiuso. E poi era a dieta. Prese un cornetto integrale ed un caffè e si sedette ad un tavolino, c’erano dei giornali, li sfogliava distrattamente, non riusciva a togliersi l’immagine di lui da davanti agli occhi. Sospirò mordendo il cornetto, era proprio buono! Si appoggiò allo schienale della poltroncina, quando sentì sue tipi sedersi dietro di lei
“E insomma come va?” chiese uno dei due
“Va male, da quando mi sono lasciato…”
“Che io sappia sei stato lasciato” commentò l’altro pignolo
“Sì, grazie, sono stato lasciato” rispose l’altro scocciato “Mi manca”
Quelle parole fecero ridere l’amico
“Ma se l’hai sempre riempita di corna” 
“Che vuol dire quello? Lei… lei è lei!”
“Lei è lei e le altre sono le altre, ma te le facevi lo stesso”
“Ma te al posto mio che avresti fatto?” chiese il tizio
“Non mi sarei fidanzato” rispose l’altro
Lei li stava ascoltando suo malgrado, non si poteva girare senza farsi notare, ma quella voce lei la conosceva… così drizzò meglio le orecchie
“Ma io mi ero innamorato”
“E allora non dovevi portarti a letto centinaia di modelle”
“Eh, centinaia! Magari! In due anni… saranno state…” il tizio fece una pausa per fare i conti “Allora… un paio ogni mese… e poi le mie amiche… una cinquantina, più o meno”
Lei a momenti muore soffocata. 50 ragazze? In due anni? Ma che lavoro faceva sto qui?
“Io avevo detto centinaia per scherzare… 50?” chiese l’amico
“Più o meno… mica tengo il conto, di qualcuna neanche ricordo il nome”
“E poi ti stupisci se ti ha lasciato?”
“Parti come quelli del forum. E poi Michela sa solo dell’ultima”
Ecco chi era il maiale! L’ex di una sua amica che faceva il fotografo per giornali di moda! Ora capiva come facesse ad avere per le mani tutte ste donne
“Quale forum?”
“Mi ero iscritto a un forum sui tradimenti. Volevo dei consigli per riconquistare la Miky e per continuare a fare quello che faccio senza farmi beccare. Mi hanno ricoperto di insulti. Io ho risposto agli insulti e quel bastardo dell’admin mi ha bannato”
“Quel bastardo dell’admin?” chiese lei a voce alta, i due tizi ammutolirono e si girarono, uno la guardava senza capire, l’altro era sbiancato “Te ti permetti di dire che gli altri sono dei bastardi?” gli chiese incredula “Ma non ti vergogni?”
“No dai aspetta…” il tizio si era alzato e cercava di calmarla, possibile che una giornata che era andata tanto bene fino a quel momento, doveva rovinarsi in un minuto?
“Non aspetto proprio niente” lei era arrabbiata, meno male che l’aveva sentito, era pronta a scommettere che Michela se lo sarebbe ripreso, quell’idiota
“No, dai, parliamone…” 
“Ma di cosa dobbiamo parlare? 50 ragazze! In 2 anni” gli rinfacciò lei
“No… ma quali 50… mi facevo solo bello con un amico… dai… senti, pago io… che ne dici?”
Lei gli rise in faccia
“Vuoi comprare il mio silenzio con 2 euro?” gli chiese incredula
“Ma no… volevo solo tranquillizzarti…” lui stava balbettando e non sapeva più che dire
Lei scrollò il capo e si avviò alla cassa, lui la seguì, il cassiere li guardava ridacchiando, l’altro invece non c’aveva capito niente, ma chi era quella lì?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Ottobre 2014)

Ora che il Tuba se n'è andato questo thread resta senza vincitori? Che fregatura.
Voto Biri per l'impegno, visto che ne ha scritti ben 3. 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Da quando aveva cambiato lavoro passava davanti al suo ufficio tutte le mattine, ma per qualche scherzo del destino non lo vedeva mai, le poche volte che lo aveva incrociato erano sempre di corsa e sempre insieme a qualcun altro, i loro occhi si parlavano ma i loro corpi dovevano restare distanti. E questo la infastidiva. Non le sembrava giusto. Fino a quella mattina, che lo trovò sul marciapiede a fumare, si fermò accanto a lui salutandolo, un bacio sulla guancia, la mano di lui che le prendeva la nuca, un bacio sulle labbra, un bacio sulla guancia. Erano in silenzio e i loro occhi continuavano a parlarsi
> “Ma te pranzi qui?” chiese lui
> “Sì”
> “E allora qualche volta pranziamo insieme no?” propose con finta nochalance
> ...


Non avevo seguito questo thread.
Ho letto solo questo.
Carinissimo!!! :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

tutti bravi , complimenti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Novembre 2014)

Quel giorno che sul forum di tradimento.net sospesero per l'ennesima volta il Conte, mi sovvenne il ricordo della sera in cui festeggiammo i diciotto anni di Giacomo Leopardi.

Ancora rammento la nostra giovinezza, brulicavamo per la provincia brucianti di passioni e pareva che il mondo stesse girando solo per noi. Dopo un triplo giro di chupiti rum e pera al Clerici di Luino, attraversammo il confine e finimmo a Lugano, dove al casinò perdemmo quasi tutto quello che avevamo in tasca. Brillante fu la mia idea di recarci in un lupanare di Mendrisio e impegnare i nostri residui averi per regalare a Giacomo l'effimero amore di un'enorme prostituta di nome Manola. 

Egli passò un tempo che giudicammo eccessivamente lungo nella stanza della portentosa etèra. Dopo una lunga e tormentata esitazione, decidemmo finalmente di forzare la porta del peccaminoso loculo e con nostra sorpresa trovammo i due giacere addormentati e sfiniti, ma visibilmente appagati. 

Fummo aggrediti dall'afrore di smegma rappreso su lenzuola lise ed ingiallite da un infausto destino, ma lo sfumato senso di colpa per aver procurato un tale clandestino svago al nostro amico Giacomo se ne andò ammirando quella che, adesso, appariva come una delle molteplici possibilità inespresse di una vita, il vagito di un futuro che non sarebbe mai stato, giacché la vita adulta ci attendeva inesorabile, cinica, inclemente ed avara.

Fu allora, guardando il sole di quell'alba frontaliera filtrare furtiva fra le imposte e baciare la pelle nuda delle terga implumi del nostro amico Giacomo abbracciato al ventre maestoso della sua imponente baldracca, che Pippo Baudo mi sussurrò inquieto:
- Che dici? Lo svegliamo? Tra poco più di due ore c'è il compito in classe di gnatologia, mannnnaggggiaaammmaomettoeaquelbastardodelladmin!
- Ancora cinque minuti, Pip. Solo cinque minuti. Lasciali sognare ancora un po' - gli risposi indulgente, senza lasciare al vento neanche un afflato della mia ennesima Benson & Hedges Gold.

Eh sì, bei tempi, quelli.


----------



## lolapal (24 Dicembre 2014)

*un piccolo regalo x il Tuba che non vuole gli auguri*

Scritto di getto, scusate gli "stereotipi" e le "banalità", la sfida per me erano i paletti, che di solito mi fanno venire l'orticaria... 

_Quel giorno che sul forum tradimento.net era tutto fermo e noioso, decisi di spegnere il computer e andare a fare due passi. Rimuginavo come al solito sull'ennesima polemica sterile e senza senso e mi chiedevo, senza darmi risposta alcuna, perché quel bastardo dell'admin aveva aperto quello stupido 3d del racconto._

_Fuori era una calda giornata autunnale, di quelle che ti fanno venire la nostalgia della primavera e anche voglia di gelato. Così, mi diressi verso la mia gelateria preferita, sperando fosse aperta. Non solo era aperta, ma c'era anche una gran fila. Con pazienza aspettai il mio turno. Davanti a me, una ragazza con una cascata di capelli rossi parlava sommessamente al telefono, avevo l'impressione che stesse piangendo. Era così concentrata nella telefonata che non si accorse che era arrivato il suo turno. La commessa della gelateria, con un sorriso congelato sulla faccia, cercava di attirare la sua attenzione, ma la ragazza proprio non se ne rendeva conto._

_Allora le toccai la spalla e lei si girò. Due grandi enormi occhi verdi mi trafissero in pieno. Mi ripresi dal suo sguardo e le feci notare che era il suo turno: a gesti chiese il cono più grande che avevano con un gusto solo, la nocciola. Prese il cono, pagò e uscì._

_Pochi minuti dopo uscii anche io, con il mio cono medio al caffè e stracciatella, panna e amaretti come decorazione. Lo gustavo camminando, col pensiero rivolto alla ragazza dai capelli rossi e gli occhi verdi e il suo sguardo perso e triste._

_Nei giorni successivi, quello sguardo mi tornava in mente, non riuscivo a togliermelo dalla testa e facevo mille congetture su cosa mai poteva esserle capitato._

_Una mattina, mentre ero al lavoro, un attrezzo mi cadde sul piede e mi portarono al pronto soccorso. Dopo una lunga attesa, in fondo non ero in pericolo di vita, mi portarono a fare una lastra e lì, per puro caso, incontrai la ragazza dai capelli rossi e gli occhi verdi: mi avrebbe fatto lei la radiografia al piede. Istintivamente le sorrisi e la salutai come una conoscente, pentendomene subito dopo, ma lei rispose nello stesso modo. Dopo la radiografia mi chiese come mi ero fatto male, sorrideva, i suoi occhi non erano più tristi ed erano ancora più verdi di come li ricordavo._

_Al momento di salutarci mi chiese di punto in bianco quali gusti di gelato avessi poi preso. Sorrisi e glielo dissi e di getto le chiesi il numero di telefono, cosa molto inusuale, vista la mia timidezza._

_Oggi, con questa bellissima donna, con i capelli rossi striati di bianco e gli occhi verdi ancora tanto luminosi, festeggio i cinquant'anni di matrimonio, con figli nipoti e tanti amici e anche alcuni utenti del forum di tradimento.net che quel giorno, come me, avevano deciso di spegnere il pc e andare a gustarsi un po' di vita._


----------

